# 2 3/4" shell in a 3" chamber



## GSP 23 (Nov 26, 2007)

i am looking to get a new gun that will primarily be used for sporting clays and trap, but i would also like to use it for goose hunting in the fall. Does anyone know of any drawbacks of shooting a 2 3/4" shell in a gun chambered for 3" ex. pattern inconsistencies.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I've shot 2-3/4" shells, 3" shells, and 3-1/2" shells through my Benelli SBE and a Rem. 11-87 super mag that I use to have and never noticed any difference. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Shouldn't be a problem.


----------

